
TaskMail – Fresh way to manage projects and issues - pbprabhuram
https://taskmail.io
======
sz4kerto
Uh, the comparison with Jira is really odd. Especially that the stuff that it
lists as the negatives of Jira are actually the _strengths_ of Jira. Jira is
unopinionated, you can basically do everything what you want with it.

~~~
CaptSpify
I'll respectfully disagree. I find Jira to be slow, bulky, unintuitive, and a
general pain to use.

> Jira is unopinionated, you can basically do everything what you want with
> it.

Except make a simple workflow, IME.

~~~
manyxcxi
Designing workflows isn't the easiest thing in the world but it's not THAT
hard.

If your complaining about the fact that the workflow in your system sucks,
then blame that on your administrators/implementors. The out of the box work
flows are pretty darn simple- especially if your using the Agile boards. You
have To Do, In Progress, and Done.

------
pestaa
Pretty harsh on the Jira comparison. Bashing a competitor kinda leaves a bad
taste in my mouth.

~~~
funkysquid
To me it sounds like it's coming from someone who has had to use JIRA in the
past. Harsh, but personally I can relate to all of it.

~~~
deeteecee
i just started using JIRA and I have loads of complaints about it. I have no
doubts I can get used to it but a lot of the pain points on the page are
pretty obvious, especially with the UI.

~~~
manyxcxi
I have some issues with the current UI, though some of them may be because
I've used JIRA on and off for the last 6 or 7 years and came to have a mental
model of how things USED to work with previous generations of UI that the lack
of it in this UI irks me.

However, I don't know how anyone could strongly dislike the UI. It's kind of
dated, some things are not great for how _I_ want to use it, but in general
it's not bad, simply just not good in all places.

As for the workflows- if you don't like it blame your implementors. You can
have pretty much any type of workflow that you want. It's kind of like
complaining you didn't like your plate at a Mongolian Grill- you've got no one
to blame but yourself.

Speed is also generally not a problem. If your company is using a ton of
extras the plugins could cause performance issues with each other. Indexing
your data on a regular basis is pretty key- but a properly
configured/provisioned server should be able to handle plenty. Cloud hosted
JIRA definitely has speed issues if you don't have a super active user base,
as your data will get cold pretty quickly and it'll be a few minutes until
your back in the warm cache.

I've used a lot of other bug trackers/work planners and there isn't one that
has given me the combination of flexibility, performance, and UI
acceptability. Plus the integration with other Atlassian products makes it
pretty easy to just buy all in.

Atlassian products can definitely get spendy, especially when you're self
hosting. The Cloud hosted when you're small-ish is __very __reasonable.

Finally, as a company I feel like Atlassian does many things right by their
customers. Maybe because I'm in Seattle, but there seems to be something being
hosted by Atlassian for their user groups at least every quarter, their
support has never left me frustrated, and every technical resource I've fired
off random deeply technical questions to has been extremely knowledgeable
about their product and threw ideas back and forth on a path to a hypothetical
solution.

------
neil_s
The page really needs a video explaining the app, or a link to a demo. I don't
want to sign up just to find out why it's worth investigating.

------
1123581321
Suggestions:

Have one or two sentences in larger type making the case for why TaskMail
fresh instead of just listing the features and relying on visitors to put the
pieces together.

The screenshot is also pretty plain and looks similar to many applications.
You may want to consider zooming in a bit so visitors don't glaze over it as
just a multi-panel view.

If the main pitch is that it's just like using email for users, maybe show
gifs/images of Outlook/Google email workflow alongside TaskMail equivalents to
demonstrate it.

------
jfhollingworth
How do you differentiate from asana [1]? The products seem very similar.

[1] [http://asana.com/](http://asana.com/)

~~~
s3r3nity
From my review, it looks like Asana tries to "replace" your email, whereas
TaskMail punts the problem of trying to get folks to move away from email and
just works within the confines of your email inbox.

As a user of Asana at my old company, I think the this paradigm of working
within email will ultimately be the way forward for enterprise + medium sized
companies, as getting larger companies to move away from email is probably not
happening anytime soon. Whether or not this move happens with TaskMail, or
some other tool, remains to be seen.

------
ineedtosleep
I honestly can't tell if this is an elaborate prank or if it's a legitimate
service. I feel as if it's just saying to just use email instead of
$SASS_PRODUCTS{A..Z} since they are all trying to replicate basic email
features: "To Share, Just Enter Email!".

